# iDoc, un ami pour la vie



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

_Les plus anciens d'entre vous se souviennent sans doute de iDoc, l'ami virtuel créé il y a deux ans par Evil Systems, Inc. Bonne nouvelle pour tous les fans, la société orthézienne vient d'annoncer la commercialisation prochaine d'une nouvelle version dont les possibilités dépassent de beaucoup celle de la première mouture, déjà très impressionnante, que le _Wall Street Journal_ avait décrit en son temps comme « un must absolu » (sic). Le nouvel iDoc ne se contente plus de quelques phrases, il peut tenir toute une conversation, animer une conférence ou une keynote, faire des plaisanteries, poussant même le souci de réalisme jusqu'au point d'en rater certaines... Bref, si vous êtes seul, paumé, que vous traînez encore sur les forums à 2 heures du mat' en songeant vaguement que personne ne vous aime, iDoc est fait pour vous. C'est votre ami et il ne vous laissera pas tomber._

Voyez plutôt.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Souhaitez-vous écouter la bonne blague de iDoc ? OUI NON


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

La jolie comptine de iDoc.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Hein ?


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> la soci&#233;t&#233; orth&#233;zienne vient d'annoncer la commercialisation prochaine d'une nouvelle version dont les possibilit&#233;s d&#233;passent de beaucoup celle de la premi&#232;re mouture,



Si le doc est moulu, on est foutu !  (C'est vrai qu'il a l'air fatigu&#233; )



DocEvil a dit:


> que le Wall Street Journal avait d&#233;crit en son temps comme &#171; un must absolu &#187; (sic)



Il m'avait sembl&#233; lire &#224; l'&#233;poque : "le musc absolu" mais, comme chacun sait  "traduttore, tradittore" pour ce qui est du sic, c'est bien connu aussi : sic transit gloria mundi



DocEvil a dit:


> Bref, si vous &#234;tes seul, paum&#233;, que vous tra&#238;nez encore sur les forums &#224; 2 heures du mat' en songeant vaguement que personne ne vous aime



Il manque la mention "rayer les mentions inutiles" 

Enfin, je salue encore la grandeur d'&#226;me du doc toujours pr&#234;t &#224; remonter le moral de l'humanit&#233; souffrante et qui, m&#234;me et n&#233;ammoins, peut m&#234;me monter un peu plus le moral de l'humanit&#233; (pour l'instant) non souffrante.  

Bon, peut-&#234;tre serait-il temps d'aller se coucher : je suis, moi aussi, moulu  Je m'en vais aller retrouver un voisin du doc : d'ailleurs, tu devrais mettre le costume de mousquetaire, d'Artagnan  Mais, si je suppose que le doc conna&#238;t &#231;a, est-ce que tous les jeunes forumeurs ont encore id&#233;e des trois mousquetaires


----------



## Luc G (9 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Hein ?



Il a pourtant dit qu'il laisserait pas tomber. Boudiou, la théologie, c'est complexe !


----------



## Foguenne (9 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Souhaitez-vous écouter la bonne blague de iDoc ? OUI



héhéhéhéhéhéhéhéhhééhééh   

ENORME !!!     

Vraiment top pour les insomniaques.  :love: :love:


----------



## CarodeDakar (9 Septembre 2006)

Avant même davoir vu le vidéo du "oui", je voulais poser la question: "idoc peut-il toucher et sentir?" 

Trop bien, le doc. Interprétation crédible, quon écoute avec délectation.  Ça fait quelques années que je n'ai pas été au cinoche, et avec ce vidéo, tu viens de faire ma future décennie


----------



## Ed_the_Head (9 Septembre 2006)

"Je ne sais pas quoi vous raconter... enfin rien qui ne soit &#224; votre port&#233;e". 


Enorme.   


"Salut les pauvres"

Encore mieux. :love:


----------



## Nobody (9 Septembre 2006)

Achevez-le: il souffre!

  :rateau:


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2006)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Enorme.



C'est vrai qu'il a encore grossi.


----------



## sonnyboy (9 Septembre 2006)

Qu'on lui arrache les burnes...


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Qu'on lui arrache les burnes...



Je crois que c'est déjà fait: d'après toi d'où vient cette tendance à l'adiposité et cette voix de fausset? 

Hum?


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Voyez plutôt.



Un peu éculé ce gag nan?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> Un peu éculé ce gag nan?



La chaaaaaaarteuuuuu!!!!!


----------



## joanes (9 Septembre 2006)

J'aime bien quand tu te fais chié à 2 heures du mat :love: :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

_iDoc est votre ami. En cas de coup dur, il est là pour vous soutenir. Elle vous a quitté et vous êtes sans nouvelles ? Vous n'avez pas de copine et vous voulez savoir comment ça fait quand elle se sera barrée ? *iDoc est l'épaule sur laquelle compter !*_

Voir la démo.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (9 Septembre 2006)

T'as pas les épaules un peu tombantes, toi? ...


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> T'as pas les épaules un peu tombantes, toi? ...


C'est qu'on s'est beaucoup appuyé dessus, fils.


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Voir la démo.



C'est valable 30 jours sans restriction?



:love:  :love:


----------



## Stargazer (9 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> _iDoc est votre ami. En cas de coup dur, il est là pour vous soutenir. Elle vous a quitté et vous êtes sans nouvelles ? Vous n'avez pas de copine et vous voulez savoir comment ça fait quand elle se sera barrée ? *iDoc est l'épaule sur laquelle compter !*_
> 
> Voir la démo.



T'aurais pas par hasard la version _j'ai pas envie de manger seul ce soir_ ..? Avec l'ordi posé en bout de table ça doit valoir largement les soirées de l'ambassadeur ! 

  :love:


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

Stargazer a dit:


> T'aurais pas par hasard la version _j'ai pas envie de manger seul ce soir_ ..?


Y'a qu'à demander ! _Pour l'anecdote, c'est Meg Ryan qui a servi de modèle pour cette scène._


----------



## jpmiss (9 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Pour l'anecdote, c'est Meg Ryan qui a servi de mod&#232;le pour cette sc&#232;ne.


T'es beaucoup moins bandante.


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

jpmiss a dit:


> T'es beaucoup moins bandante.


Moi merci, ce n'est pas l'avis de tout le monde. :love:


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2006)

Cher Monsieur mon Doc.

Merci encore pour ces fous rires que tu m'as offert  Continues c'trop bon.
Ca me rappelle la saison 1 de la c&#233;l&#232;bre s&#233;rie "Et devant le mac, c'est comment", qui d'ailleurs sera r&#233;&#233;dit&#233;e un jour ?


----------



## FloMac (9 Septembre 2006)

on le trouve ou le best of ?


----------



## Bassman (9 Septembre 2006)

Il me reste mes vid&#233;os quelques parts sur mon G5 je crois, celles de doc j'ai uniquement celles qu'on avait fait en commun


----------



## Anonyme (9 Septembre 2006)

FloMac a dit:


> on le trouve ou le best of ?


Tout le bazar se trouve là.


----------



## FloMac (9 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Tout le bazar se trouve là.



une compile ! houaa ca c'est top !
Merci Monsieur iDoc :love::love::love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Septembre 2006)

A quand la hotline iDoc 24/7 ? 

Excellent


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (14 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> ...
> Petite demande perso, mais qui pourrait intéresser un certain nombre de personnes, même en régions (le cur de cible restant Paris, le pays de la coke et des Ferrari©, bien entendu) : existe t-il un programme pour graphiste indépendant, pour redonner de l'énergie quand il est trois heures du matin et que tout merde ?
> :love:



Robeto, t'as essayé ça ?? (à l'insu de ton plein gré ?)


----------



## Goulven (14 Septembre 2006)

On peut plus flooder maintenant Catty ?  :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (17 Septembre 2006)

Roberto Vendez a dit:


> iDoc© !
> Vraiment au point cette créature !
> :love: ​
> Y a t-il d'autres blagues (j'ai beaucoup aimé le "non" !) ??
> ...


Cette fonctionnalit&#233;, &#224; l'&#233;tude, n'a pas encore &#233;t&#233; int&#233;gr&#233;e &#224; la version d&#233;finitive.
n&#233;anmoins une version &#223;eta de idoc3 circule.


----------



## jpmiss (17 Septembre 2006)

Grug a dit:


> Cette fonctionnalité, à l'étude, n'a pas encore été intégrée à la version définitive.
> néanmoins une version ßeta de idoc3 circule.



Rahha nan! Du poppers! Le clichéééé!!!!


----------



## nato kino (17 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> _iDoc est votre ami. En cas de coup dur, il est là pour vous soutenir. Elle vous a quitté et vous êtes sans nouvelles ? Vous n'avez pas de copine et vous voulez savoir comment ça fait quand elle se sera barrée ? *iDoc est l'épaule sur laquelle compter !*_
> 
> Voir la démo.



Si c'est toi qui rince alors j'en prends un tout de suite. :rateau: 

Tu me fais un paquet cadeau ? C'est pour offrir à une connaissance... :love: :love:


----------



## Grug (18 Septembre 2006)

DocEvil a dit:


> Souhaitez-vous écouter la bonne blague de iDoc ? OUI NON


excellent, ce matin, j'ai cliqué sur oui (idoc au matin, lundi plein d'entrain) puis, pour voir, sur non


----------



## rezba (19 Septembre 2006)

Mmmh. Je savais qu'il faudrait le d&#233;guster tranquille, &#224; l'abri des nu&#233;es d'embu&#233;s. Le Doc, finalement, c'est un gros manseng moelleux.


----------



## sonnyboy (19 Septembre 2006)

rezba a dit:


> Le Doc, finalement, c'est un gros.


 
Quel enfoiré ce mec !!!


----------



## rezba (19 Septembre 2006)

sonnyboy a dit:


> Quel enfoiré ce mec !!!



Arrête de déconner, il va encore me bouler rouge !


----------



## bast17 (19 Septembre 2006)

Cool !!!! Trop fort le logiciel !!!! Mais il a du être hyper mega dur a programmer !!!


----------



## jpmiss (19 Septembre 2006)

lol


----------



## bast17 (19 Septembre 2006)

Vous n'auriez pas un lien avec une description du logiciel ??? Car je trouve pas sur google !!!! :rateau:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (19 Septembre 2006)

Purée!!! Dire que quand on en bute un qui est mineur on prend 20 piges au minimum... :hein:


----------



## Anonyme (19 Septembre 2006)

T'es s&#251;r ? C'est pas dans ce cas-l&#224; qu'on parle de circonstances ext&#233;nuantes ?


----------



## Bassman (20 Septembre 2006)

Je peux t&#233;moigner en ta faveur si tu veux, ca me d&#233;range pas du tout, entre r&#233;gionaliste, faut bien s'aider


----------

